# The Whisper Opera



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with The Whisper Opera by David Lang? Please talk about it. Thank you.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm no more familiar with it than you are. It looks interesting! Here's the blog I just read about it: http://iceorg.org/blog/post/ice-at-mca-psssssst

I wonder how large the audience was. I suppose it's unlikely that any of us will experience this work, seeing as the score explicitly forbids visual/audio recording! Seeing a live performance of this "opera" would definitely be a unique experience.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The piece was premiered in May of this year (International Contemporary Ensemble in the Museum of Contemporary Art, Chicago (MoMAc)... recording has probably not yet happened, at least none released.

For a good idea of his style, try his chamber work "Child" on youtube.





an a cappella choral piece, "I Lie."





Here is a fragment from his Pulitzer prize winning "The Little Match Girl Passion," for chamber choir and percussion





A brief, lovely, disarmingly simple sounding yet highly sophisticated piano piece, "Wed":


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Celloman said:


> I'm no more familiar with it than you are. It looks interesting! Here's the blog I just read about it: http://iceorg.org/blog/post/ice-at-mca-psssssst
> 
> I wonder how large the audience was. I suppose it's unlikely that any of us will experience this work, seeing as the score explicitly forbids visual/audio recording! Seeing a live performance of this "opera" would definitely be a unique experience.


Well, you just answered one question. There'll never be a DVD. That's a shame for those of us who cannot access the live performance. It does sound very intriguing. Thanks for the URL.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

PetrB said:


> The piece was premiered in May of this year (International Contemporary Ensemble in the Museum of Contemporary Art, Chicago (MoMAc)... recording has probably not yet happened, at least none released.
> 
> For a good idea of his style, try his chamber work "Child" on youtube.
> 
> ...


Thank you. More good listening always welcome.


----------

